# Long Caboose on the Shasta Pacific



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
Bachmann's new Long Caboose (undecorated) arrived on the Shasta Pacific a couple weeks ago and has had the paint touched up and the lettering added as well as KD couplers.
Most of the rest remained stock, well except for those huge interior lamps, I cut them down to a little more reasonable size.
Anyway a couple picts on the new old bridge.


A little bit more weathering and touch up paint and she will be "In Service"















The decals came out surprisingly well. They were one bitch-kitty to apply to that extra-rough siding. About 10-12 coats of setting solution and pin pricking over 4-5 days
but it was worth it, no silvering at all. 









Thanks for your time.
Rick Marty


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking. I like the logo. Who does your decals?


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Rick! (as usual) 

Dawg


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd,
The decals were made by Stan Cedarleaf of these forums. Nice Huh?
Later
Rick Marty


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice looking crummie Rick! 

Can we see the cut down lamps?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Real nice Rick! Ditto on the lamps please.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys,
here is a shot of the lamps, pretty hard to tell any difference with no original to compare with.
I pulled the lamp chimney and cut the bottom off leaving just enough so the flared part set down on the base then cut some off the top of the chimney as well.
This left the chimney a scale 12 inches high and the base about 6 inches across and 6 inches high, not great but not to bad either. Not much can be done with those clunky wall brackets without major surgery. I think a little pewter paint helped the bases and brackets. 









When you cut and file/sand the lamp chimney's they will be a dull white, you can touch them with a little ACC and they will clear right up.

Thanks for your time.
Rick Marty


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 
Stan does great work, he does most of mine. His work sure does get around.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. THX for posting.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rick,

Nice looking boose. I like your lamp mod. On mine I changed the location of the marker lamp lenses by gently lifting up on the cover and turining it so the green lens faces the side and a red lens is on the back and front.

Chuck


----------

